# Chess



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2014)

2479 Games of Chess played on newish computer. It keeps a total of games played. 65% success rate (you set how hard you want to play).               Keeps me out of trouble   Nearly 2500  Mad or what


----------



## Bessiemay (Sep 8, 2014)

Mad! But you could do worse. Friends keep asking me to play games on Facebook but I just can't. Maybe I'm afraid I would become addicted like some are. Time stealers. Have fun at least chess is good for the brain and well done for being in the lead.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2014)

Its good job satisfaction beating the computer. Me & computers don't get on much


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 5, 2015)

Just clocked up 3500 games   66% success in winning  It is addictive. Watch out them there Russians


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 6, 2015)

The very first computer I had with windows installed had a chess game on it. So thought ooh I loved playing chess lets have a go. Sat there playing chess and thought hang on the computer is making illegal moves. So I did the same.

Message appeared on the screen, Illegal move don't cheat


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 6, 2015)

Have you tried chess.com


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2015)

I used to have 'Battle Chess' on my Atari ST. More fun could be had deliberately sacrificing pieces to see how they got destroyed by the opposition!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 6, 2015)

I used to play on www.chessworld.net for a couple of years. It allows people to play for free, but for a modest fee (my subscription has now lapsed) you get more options.

I loved being able to play people from all round the world in a relaxed fashion (it can allow days to play moves depending on the competition).

I might get back in to it when I have time.

Andy


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2015)

I used to go on chess.com for a few years but happy new computer has a good version.  I get a right "Kick" out of beating it.  keep me face right


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 17, 2015)

Have played more than 4500 games now & have won 3800. 67%.  Now you know iam mad


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 18, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Have played more than 4500 games now & have won 3800. 67%.  Now you know iam mad


Good to keep the brain cells working. Strangely, I rejoined the chess website I mentioned before too. I love finding those nasty moves with hidden consequences for my opponents (and appreciate them when my opponents do the same to me!)


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2015)

Good for you Andy !  My dad used to be very good at draughts. He never let me win when I was a kid (big kid now)


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 19, 2015)

I could never get the hang of draughts. But I still have a nice set of draughts in a pretty wooden box from my parents (also have a nice wooden Staunton chess set, also in a wooden box).

Ah! Memories!

Andy


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2015)

6002 games of chess now with 68% winning.  I wanted to do 6000 this year


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 30, 2015)

I belong to the kamikaze school of chess, I go all out on the attack, lots of noise and bustle... and it works... I lose every time. I'm just no good at tactics.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> I belong to the kamikaze school of chess, I go all out on the attack, lots of noise and bustle... and it works... I lose every time. I'm just no good at tactics.


I just love beating the comp. Sense of achievement   (easy pleased )


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow! I'm currently hooked on sudoku and do on average three or four a day!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Wow! I'm currently hooked on sudoku and do on average three or four a day!


It is good for your head Rosiecarmel  only slightly mad


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 31, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Wow! I'm currently hooked on sudoku and do on average three or four a day!


We used to have a sudoku book next to the toilet. Only problem is that I end up cutting the circulation off from my legs! They were very hard ones. Good 'brain workout' though.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 31, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> 6002 games of chess now with 68% winning.  I wanted to do 6000 this year


If you ever fancy a game, just sign up to www.chessworld.net and look me up (I am Andrew HB on there). We can play for free, but if you decide to subscribe (£20 or so per year), I get a free month or two if you select me as a referrer.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 31, 2015)

My wife used to play chess at school but hasn't done so for years.

I did try a couple of times at University where apparently, I was a pain since I had a habit of doing random moves (not surprising since I've never been taught to play properly) which used to frustrate the "proper" players as they used to get confused with my strategy (or lack thereof) 

I've got an app on my phone which I can beat on the easiest setting with hints!


----------

